
Ask HN: Best place/website to get a logo for my lab? - geraltofrivia
I work at a recently established academic research lab (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sda.tech&#x2F;).<p>We&#x27;re still in the process of setting up a decent, unique identity for ourselves and as of now, our website is primitive and the logo is essentially a placeholder.<p>Can you suggest me some means through which we can get a decent logo for ourselves? We have a budget of about $200-$500 to shell out for it.
======
stephenr
I haven't used them but [http://fairpixels.co](http://fairpixels.co) seem
quite active here (not affiliated in any way)

------
geraltofrivia
Just an update: I found LogoTournament, and went with it. I'm amazed by the
speed and number of responses I got there.

In under 24hrs of posting my bid, I got around 50 drafts, a substantial number
of them look quite nice.

Thank you @stephenr, @taspeotis for your inputs. I navigated to this site
using the ones you recommended.

------
taspeotis
Fiverr, just take your time to find someone who does original work and then
wait.

